# Glue Ups



## invertMASA (Feb 22, 2016)

So I made my first end grain cutting board and it looks alright. But being my first, not all the patterns line up. I had some problems during the second glue up. Things shifted a bit, then dried to much and could not fix them. What are the best ways to clamp them down? So things do not slide around so much.

Thanks


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Glue up a slab of alternating woods in pairs. Once solid, make sure its flat and then crosscut into shorts. Fit into a glue corner and stack reversing every other one. This is the same tip for making chessboards.

M


----------



## Lynchee (Dec 29, 2014)

What are you using for clamps? Pipe or bar clamps are best (IMHO), then just get your pattern setup(on a pair of clamps), apply a clamp across the top and slowly apply pressure while maintaining the pattern. Then, just finish clamping.


----------



## invertMASA (Feb 22, 2016)

That is what I am doing now, I have a work bench made so I can be fully prepared. Helps out a ton! and I have some of both. Second one looks much better!

And no that is not the glue I used to glue this up in the background.


----------



## chiseler (Dec 20, 2015)

I think you did a nice job


----------

